

Samsung Gear VR Open Source Development Framework - shard
http://www.gearvrf.org/

======
Wogef
I bought the Gear VR when they just said a Note 4 was needed. Once I got it I
found out that of course, this was not the case with my HK bought Note 4. So
useless region locked lenses and a piece of plastic. I'll never buy any VR
hardware from Samsung again.

------
jvictor118
As a Gear VR dev I am extremely excited about this. This is a major step
forward for GearVR as a platform and think it'll do a lot to promote openness
among developers. Now if only we could do away with the walls on that
garden...

------
powatom
Great news, the Gear is an awesome piece of kit if you have the cash, I'm
planning a few projects with it myself.

